# I need a forklift - help please



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi all. I need someone with a forklift, bobcat, anything that can lift an 8.5' Ultramount out of the trailer and into the bed of my truck. I'm getting whacked about $30/day for the trailer and it looks like I can't unload the plow until Monday.

So if ya have a way to take it out of the trailer, and put it in my bed, I'd be really thankful. Can anyone help me out?

I have 24/7 availability to get this done. I live in Westchester, but I'm certainly willing to drive. 

Bob
847-239-0451


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

Have you thought of going to local home depot of lumber yard snd asking them to do it for you.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Not a bad idea there!


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

Especially if u have a local owned building supply cause my home depot would probably say no. Some other places are landscape supply or scrap yard. I


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

Go to your salt supplier, if you buy stuff from them they should be more then happy to do it for you.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Come along or chainfall over the framing of the roof of a building. It can easily support the weight


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

TheXpress2002;1597430 said:


> Come along or chainfall over the framing of the roof of a building. It can easily support the weight


Couple ratchet straps over a good tree limb even. Drive out, back under....Don't drop it.


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

Re you renting this trailer? You could also take it to the trailer rental place, they should have a fork lift.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I know this is an old posting but I'll tell how I do things for anyone in the future.
I keep a pallet rack empty just for this. Depending on the rack and truck/trailer it can be tight side to side.
Back the trailer under it. com-a-long or what have you the plow up, pull the trailer out, back truck under and lower.
Want to get fancy or in a hurry? Back the trailer under, but up on car ramps (so it's taller than the truck bed), attach plow to rack with older rachet straps and back up farther so truck in under plow, cut straps.
Do _not_ let it drop far. Don't ask how I know.
I know one guy that bought a Harbor Freight winch just to do this and attached it to the first level of his pallet racking. He used to just use a cable, a pulley and another truck... guess you could use another truck with a winch and the pulley...


I did also did this to pull stumps. Just assemble the rack over the stump...
What can I say, I work alone a lot and have ADHD. :laughing:


----------

